

Classy way to shut down money-losing web site - standardcharter
http://www.youtualfunds.com

======
spitfire
Looks like it was a site that would crowdsource mutual funds.

It's now been folded into the parent company collective2. Which is like a
shopping site for automated trading systems - and very cool I should add.

------
ahi
What was youtualfunds.com?

